# Jeep in Dolores River



## DesertSun13 (Apr 26, 2017)

There is currently a jeep stuck in the river just downstream of tree frog canyon in the Dolores river. Heres a link to a video of what happened.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoqZHLNGrPs&t=6s


----------



## DesertSun13 (Apr 26, 2017)

And here is a written description of the entire event which I sent to San miguel sheriff's office:


On Saturday June 29th at about 5pm a group of Jeepers arrived on the opposite bank of the river from Tree Frog Canyon. The jeep first crossed the river while attached to a winch of another Jeep still on the bank. This created a dangerous situation as the winch line was still in the water when another group came down the river on inflatable kayaks. The kayak group was able to pull out above the winch line and wait for the jeepers to disconnect it. At this point we spoke with the driver of the jeep a bit and he told us he is the Grandfather of one the kids who was rescued while tubing the Dolores river a couple weeks ago. 



Now the jeep driver tried to drive back across the river without being attached to the winch. He made it about half way across and started to loose traction and was swept downstream. The driver was able to climb out of the window and sat on top until it finally came to a rest about 100 yards downstream. At this point the jeep drivers friend took the other jeep and started driving around off trail anywhere he wanted. The group also had 2 four-wheelers which they started driving through the brush and off trail, destroying whatever vegetation was in their way. 



Once the jeep came to a rest, the kayakers who had stopped decided to go downstream to assist as they could. After some deliberation they decided the jeep was not going to be retrieved and the kayakers helped to get the jeep driver safely to shore. The jeep remained in the river overnight, and was still there when we packed up and went downstream on Sunday morning


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

That’s pretty special, on my phone so maybe I missed it but did not even see a snorkel on that Jeep. Wow, just wow.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Reminds me of the Oregon Trail computer game...

Weather: overcast
River width: 238 feet
River depth: 5.1 feet

You may:
1. Attempt to ford the river
2. Caulk the jeep and float it across
3. Take a ferry
4. Pay an Indian to guide you 
5. Wait to see if conditions improve 

But in the end you will die of dysentery


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Is it necessary that Darwin awards be posthumous?


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

A few years back we were putting in at poison springs on the Dirty Devil and found a local rancher trying to dry out his clothes on the bank. His older Ford ranger was in the middle of the river slowly moving down stream. By tying a Tundra and T-100 together and using every strap and rope we could spare we got it out. We would get it a few feet then the rope would break and we would tie it back together. afterwords I cooked up a pot of gumbo and drank his cheep whisky. If it would have floated down I don't know you could gotten out. He liked rafters a lot more after that.


----------



## JDizzle (Sep 4, 2014)

Thank you for posting. This is priceless, and proves that Mountain Buzz is most certainly not dead


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Kayakers will never learn,.....how to carry their own beer.


----------



## stuntmansteve (Apr 28, 2008)

We ran into a similar situation on the Salt at Gleason Flat back in 1995. A drunken Zonie got stuck on rock trying to cross it at a flow level around 900cfs. We spent a couple hours helping him and his buddies try to tow it out, but they were too stupid to figure it out. Finally gave them a ride to shore in my 10' raft (the infamous Yellow Submarine!). They weren't happy about having to leave their jeep, but we needed the remaining daylight to set up camp.


----------



## noahfecks (Jun 14, 2008)

Funny to read the different perspectives on here and then on my offroad forum.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

noahfecks said:


> Funny to read the different perspectives on here and then on my offroad forum.


I'm about as deep as you can get in both communities...

Buzz response: driver is a dumbass and wasted a nice Scrambler.

Off road forum response: Driver should drink bleach and have relations with a blender.


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Obviously a noob, everyone else knows you should be wearing a life vest when you go jeeping.


----------



## RyanOBrian (Aug 16, 2016)

BGillespie said:


> I'm about as deep as you can get in both communities...
> 
> Buzz response: driver is a dumbass and wasted a nice Scrambler.
> 
> Off road forum response: Driver should drink bleach and have relations with a blender.



Got a link?


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

Andy H. said:


> Is it necessary that Darwin awards be posthumous?


Not technically. The only requirement is that you can't produce offspring through something that you have done.

I used to have a "Darwin Awards" book on the back of the throne and there was a whole section on non-fatal award winners.

My favorite was a peeping Tom who got caught and ran, and then got caught again while crossing a decorative wrought iron fence. He left his beans on the spike and the police simply waited for someone matching that injury description to show up at the nearest hospital. :shock:


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Ouch....,


----------



## jonas_f (May 31, 2007)

As the sayin goes, “play stupid games, win stupid prizes”


----------



## jeffro (Oct 13, 2003)

The oar locks i welded to the roof of my jeep don't look so stupid now, now do they?


----------



## TapStyx (Aug 28, 2010)

Great material for Netflix, Prime and Hulu! Why should our community enjoy all the entertainment?


----------



## JEPerry (Mar 27, 2017)

Where is "tree frog canyon?" Not a name I am familiar with and with the basic maps I have, can find.


----------



## Joedills (Jun 16, 2018)

In case anyone was wondering

https://durangoherald.com/articles/...eep-into-dolores-river-likely-wont-be-charged


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

The videographer said it best “ Fuckin’ hillbillies”.


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

I’ve done just a little bit of off roading, just down into Tea pot canyon and stuff, and if you can’t see the line from your seat, you get your ass out of the truck, and go look at where yer gonna put your tires.
Relations with a blender for sure!


----------

